# comment changer les barettes mémoire sur un emac



## frmougel (30 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour
Je voudrais ajouter une barrette de mémoire sur mon emac.
J?aimerai savoir si c?est compliqué, quelles précautions?
QQ a de l?expérience et des conseils*?


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2005)

Compliqué ? non.
Des précautions à prendre ? oui.

Le premier conseil serait de te proposer de lire la documentation de ton eMac qui propose un chapitre sur ce thème 

Bonne lecture et à bientôt peut être


----------



## frmougel (30 Septembre 2005)

Merci pour le conseil, tellement simple que je n?y avais pas pensé.

a+


----------

